
Google and Microsoft agree to anti-piracy code in crackdown on illegal downloads - aaron_p
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/02/20/google-microsoft-agree-anti-piracy-code-crackdown-illegal-downloads/
======
iamshs
Actual news: "The two companies have agreed to a new code of conduct designed
to ensure that websites that stream or host pirated material are scrubbed from
Google and Microsoft’s Bing search engine..."

